# Baa Baa



## BlackSheep (Mar 30, 2006)

Howdy

My martial art style is a hybrid style, mostly boxing and wrestling but some other stuff too. The focus for my martial arts training is self defense.

I picked BlackSheep for a name because I see myself as a kind of black sheep. You see I like to categorize people into sheep, shepherds, sheep dogs and wolves. The shepherds are the wealthy elites who run society. The sheep dogs are the law enforcement personal who maintain the status quo, which favors the wealthy elites. The wolves are the criminal element (at the worst of times the wolves become the shepherds). And of course the sheep are the vast majority of us. Since Im not a shepherd, sheepdog or wolf, that just leaves the sheep. But I dont like being a sheep; Im really a rebel at heart I guess, so Im a black sheep.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 30, 2006)

You mammals make me nervous.

Welcome to MT, nonetheless!


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 30, 2006)

Greetings.  I myself am a normal human worm baby... no alien here. 

No sir.  Pay no attention to my lack of ears.  It's just a skin condition.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Black Sheep.  Enjoy your stay, and happy posting!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome, I loved your opening post.  Look forward to reading more from you and learning more about you.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 30, 2006)

Baaa! Baaaaa!

*translation:  Welcome aboard!

:wavey:


----------



## MJS (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello BlackSheep!  Welcome to MartialTalk! :wavey:

- Ceicei


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 31, 2006)

Great to have you here BlackSheep ~!!

Enjoy 

~Tess


----------



## Drac (Mar 31, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> The sheep dogs are the law enforcement personal who maintain the status quo, which favors the wealthy elites


 
What a CROCK!!! I protect and serve all people REGARDLESS of status..If it wasn't for the rules of the MOD's I'd go on but I'll leave it at that...


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome

I too will stick to the rules.


----------



## still learning (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and with so many black sheep? ..you are not alone! ..Aloha


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Gemini (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT,


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! This is such a friendly place.





			
				BlackSheep said:
			
		

> The sheep dogs are the law enforcement personal who maintain the status quo, which favors the wealthy elites.


 


			
				Drac said:
			
		

> What a CROCK!!! I protect and serve all people REGARDLESS of status..If it wasn't for the rules of the MOD's I'd go on but I'll leave it at that...


Drac, I&#8217;m not saying that all individual LEOs are on the private payroll of the rich. Although it&#8217;s true in a few cases I&#8217;m sure you aren&#8217;t one of them.

What I mean Drac, is that the police as an institution, maintain the status quo, which favors the wealthy elites. And that&#8217;s not a crock; it&#8217;s the way the world is put together.

What is a crock is the notion that the police are here to protect and serve the public. The courts have ruled that the police are not obligated to protect anyone and don&#8217;t even have to answer 911 calls.


----------



## Drac (Mar 31, 2006)

Black Sheep said:
			
		

> Drac, Im not saying that all individual LEOs are on the private payroll of the rich. What is a crock is the notion that the police are here to protect and serve the public. The courts have ruled that the police are not obligated to protect anyone and dont even have to answer 911 calls.


 
 Believe what you wish...


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 31, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! This is such a friendly place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I would like to point out that the original source from which the analogy of "sheep," "Sheepdogs," and "wolves" was taken from was a speech by Col. Grossman, the author of "On Killing." Col. Grossman was clear in his speech that sheepdog's did not have to be exclusively LE or Military; that it could be the private armed citizen. A "sheepdog" is basically anyone who takes personal responsability for the defense of themselves, family, and their community, at least according to Grossman. So you don't have to be Law Enforcement or Military to be a "sheepdog."

The analogy itself and the speech made no mention of "wealthy elites" or what you call "shepards." And, really, I am not so sure where a "black sheep" would fit in with the analogy either, considering that anyone can be a "sheepdog" regardless of profession.

But you are entitled to your point of view.

Welcome to the forum, Blacksheep. 

Paul


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 31, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> What is a crock is the notion that the police are here to protect and serve the public. The courts have ruled that the police are not obligated to protect anyone and dont even have to answer 911 calls.


 
I have written extensively over the last week on the issue of "personal responsability" and self-defense, and how rightfully so it is the individuals responsability to protect themselves, not the police. Same as how my personal health is my responsability and not my doctors. If you do a search you might find some of my posts interesting.

As far as it goes, though, I don't think that personal responsability is a "crock."

Paul


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 31, 2006)

Only two posts and Ive already offended the cops on this board. And without even trying I might add. I think BlackSheep is a good name for me.

I look forward to discussing the martial arts with you folks.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 31, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Only two posts and Ive already offended the cops on this board. And without even trying I might add. I think BlackSheep is a good name for me.
> 
> I look forward to discussing the martial arts with you folks.



And we with you. 

Please feel free to start some discussions in the forums regarding your MA training and philosophies.  You may also want to read a few threads to get yourself familiar with the people here.  They are a great bunch of friendly, well informed, talented people from a variety of backgrounds that enjoy each others ideas and points of view.

Please also review our forum rules found here.  It is a good place to start.  

Again, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to MT BlackSheep. I like your analogy. Happy Posting!


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 31, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:
			
		

> Welcome to MT BlackSheep. I like your analogy. Happy Posting!


Thankyou JT


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome blacksheep   if you look at my avatar you'll see why I like sheep


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 31, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Only two posts and Ive already offended the cops on this board. And without even trying I might add. I think BlackSheep is a good name for me.
> 
> I look forward to discussing the martial arts with you folks.


 
No offense taken on my end, just giving you some different insight.

:asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, blacksheep!  Look forward to seeing you around!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 1, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Only two posts and I&#8217;ve already offended the cops on this board. And without even trying I might add. I think BlackSheep is a good name for me.
> 
> I look forward to discussing the martial arts with you folks.


 
Not to worry, everyone gets upset, and everyone gets over it.

Just to let you know, I'm not a cop.

once again welcome


----------



## Gentle Fist (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to the board, have fun!


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 8, 2006)

> Welcome to the board, have fun!


I am having fun!

And thanks for the warm welcome everyone, even from the cops. I hope there are no hard feelings. I meant nothing personal; analogies by their nature are gross generalizations. My comments were more about society than the police anyway. I included the police because they are significant in society. In a benign dictatorship police serve a beneficial role, democracy is a kind of benign dictatorship.


----------



## MartialIntent (Apr 8, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> I included the police because they are significant in society. In a benign dictatorship police serve a beneficial role, democracy is a kind of benign dictatorship.


I think to say the police are beneficial is to somewhat overlook the notion that with no police it's a fair bet that anarchy would prevail [even "normal" law abiders turned to looting following Katrina]. Assuming you'd agree that some form of policing is necessary to general order and every individual's personal liberty, what might your alternative solution or solutions to "the police" be?



			
				BlackSheep said:
			
		

> In a benign dictatorship police serve a beneficial role, democracy is a kind of benign dictatorship.


An interesting sounding idea that I'm not entirely conversant with. Will you elaborate?

Oh, welcome to MT! 

Respects!


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 9, 2006)

> I think to say the police are beneficial is to somewhat overlook the notion that with no police it's a fair bet that anarchy would prevail [even "normal" law abiders turned to looting following Katrina]. Assuming you'd agree that some form of policing is necessary to general order and every individual's personal liberty, what might your alternative solution or solutions to "the police" be?


The rule of law must prevail for there to be a functional society, so some form of proper policing is necessary.

But let&#8217;s not kid our selves here, just as the pot holes in front rich people&#8217;s homes are fixed before the pot holes in poor neighborhoods are, police departments provide better service for the rich than they do for the poor. And in many places the police are used to oppress the people.







> > In a benign dictatorship police serve a beneficial role, democracy is a kind of benign dictatorship.
> 
> 
> An interesting sounding idea that I'm not entirely conversant with. Will you elaborate?


Democracy is sometimes referred to as the tyranny of the majority. Kind of like three wolves and one sheep voting on what to have for dinner.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello, blacksheep.


----------

